# Reliable Seed Bank Recomendation?



## GrowRebel (May 19, 2021)

Looking for a good seed bank.  AMS sucked, and MSNL tried to take more money than what was charged so my bank disabled my card.  What is a good seed bank that ships to the US?  Anyone?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 19, 2021)

Goat and Monkey Seeds


----------



## nobogart (May 20, 2021)

RELIABLE seedbanks
					

The online review sites rating seedbanks are whack.  They get rated if they contribute financially.  I've dealt with 9 or 10 seedbanks so far:  Dc Seed Exchange,  Great lakes Genetics, James Bean Co and Greenpoint seeds are legit in the USA.  Good genetics and they won't rip you.  Seedsman is...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Redrooster (May 31, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Goat and Monkey Seeds


How can I contact Goat and monkey Seeds? Is there an email address? I live in Australia.


----------



## yooper420 (May 31, 2021)

Herbies I have used recently.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 31, 2021)

Redrooster said:


> How can I contact Goat and monkey Seeds? Is there an email address? I live in Australia.












						Home
					

Goat and Monkey Collectibles - Elite Female Seeds




					goatandmonkey.com


----------



## Redrooster (Jun 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Home
> 
> 
> Goat and Monkey Collectibles - Elite Female Seeds
> ...


Thanks, mate, I'm onto it. I had a bit of a glitch but after a phone call to my Internet Service Provider and correctly entering the right email address its sorted.


----------



## MrTherapeuticallyHigh (Jun 4, 2021)

GrowRebel said:


> Looking for a good seed bank.  AMS sucked, and MSNL tried to take more money than what was charged so my bank disabled my card.  What is a good seed bank that ships to the US?  Anyone?


Northatlanticseedco


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 7, 2021)

I just like to report that I had a 50% germination rate from the beans I got from AMS.  The end product wasn't that great either. Definitely not a good seed bank.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 2, 2021)

Wellsir ... I tried to place an order with ... hey ... the posts are missing with the name of the seedbank I was going to go with.  I don't understand that.  What happen to those post?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

Try the one at the top of the forum.

Buy weed seeds @ Weedseedsexpress | Marijuana seeds for sale


----------



## leafminer (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm not getting great results with the Skunk I got from Herbies. Slow germination and only 1/5 managed to take. And that one began a bit malformed. Soaked the other 5 for 36 hours and put them just below the surface,  mixed worm castings and peat. One has emerged so far. No sign of the others.


----------



## Redrooster (Jul 2, 2021)

Goat and monkey do not post to Australia, I'm having a hard time getting seeds, either they don't post to Australia or they have run out of the seeds I want? Any other ideas for a reliable seed bank?


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 2, 2021)

evening all  try homegrown


----------



## gangagirl (Jul 3, 2021)

humboldt seed bank best...DO NOT USE I49 OR ILGM i love growing marijuana ...THEY SELL HERMIES ..AUTOFLOWERS THAT ARE NOT NOT AUTOFLOWERS ...AUTOFLOWERS DO NOT NOT TAKE 6 MONTHS ...BOGUS SEED BANKS i49 and ilgm ...JUNK


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2021)

So the seed company on this site doesn't sale what you want?


----------



## Redrooster (Jul 4, 2021)

gangagirl said:


> humboldt seed bank best...DO NOT USE I49 OR ILGM i love growing marijuana ...THEY SELL HERMIES ..AUTOFLOWERS THAT ARE NOT NOT AUTOFLOWERS ...AUTOFLOWERS DO NOT NOT TAKE 6 MONTHS ...BOGUS SEED BANKS i49 and ilgm ...JUNK


Thanks for the warnings and the tip on Humboldt gangagirl, it is appreciated. I can just imagine your disappointment in finding out months later that your seeds were Hermies! Someone must have botched the feminizing process?


----------



## gangagirl (Jul 4, 2021)

MrTherapeuticallyHigh said:


> Northatlanticseedco


use humboldt seed bank in california ..best breeders around !


----------



## dadgumitall (Jul 4, 2021)

gangagirl said:


> use humboldt seed bank in california ..best breeders around !


I just visited their website and a notice was published.   Red bar across  the top of page.  Sad news.

"
Dear customers,


We are very sorry to inform you that, against our will, we are now unable to engage in any commercial activity. We are working round the clock to resume normal activity as soon as possible, but we still don't know when we'll be able to operate normally.


We'll keep you informed of any developments."


Thank you very much for your trust.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

dadgumitall said:


> I just visited their website and a notice was published.   Red bar across  the top of page.  Sad news.
> 
> "
> Dear customers,
> ...


Been here 7yrs and this is 1st post
Welcome


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

It's 4th of July in America  All Banks are closed today
LOL


----------



## sharonp (Jul 4, 2021)

MSNL seeds always germinate for me and the weed is good but I have had some problems with bud size and density with their strains. Herbies sold me some great GG#4 but gave me a free autoflower that had pollen sacs. It was free though.  Pacific Seed Bank sold me some seeds that produced a plant that didn't really bush out, but the weed is great! All of those were easy to purchase from and delivery wasn't to bad of a wait. I think all the seed banks cannot really guarantee the product every time. I wouldn't pay high prices for anything though. Some are trying to get $20 a seed or make you purchase ten seeds at a time. I get free seeds usually and some of those are pretty good.


----------



## jimihendrix (Oct 13, 2021)

If in USA, I like these.

AKBeansBrains on Instagram. Message him for  a complete seed list. He has many many old 80s genetics for the Super Sativa Seed Club, and crosses therof. One of the best places there is. Killer genetics. Also gives all kinds of freebies. He also has the NL5 genetics that were sold by Sensi Seeds, in the 90s. Different than Seattle Gregs NL5. Sensi lost the original NL5 genetics long ago. Killer shit.

Authentic Genetics. Has the original Sk1 from the 80s, straight from Ed Rosenthal, who got them from Skunkman in the 80s. Also pure Haze, NL2, also has original NL5, from Seattle Greg,  but is sold out. Has all kinds of Haze, and Nevils Haze crosses.

Swami Organic Seeds/Instagram. Best place to get landrace Hybrids, and has all kinds of old clones from the early 80s.

JamesBeanCompany

Great Lakes Genetics

DC Seed Exchange

theseedsource

The Green Stash/Strainly


----------

